# Ideal Lower Third



## PubertyMaxxer (Dec 9, 2019)

Getting a lower third close to this would ascend me to 6.5 PSL @KEy21 @PrettyBoyMaxxing


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Dec 9, 2019)

Cavill mogs, anyhow how do you propose to get that jawline?


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Dec 9, 2019)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Getting a lower third close to this would ascend me to 6.5 PSL @KEy21 @PrettyBoyMaxxing



he has asymmetrical between his two ramuses


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Dec 9, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Cavill mogs, anyhow how do you propose to get that jawline?



Jaw Distractors + Facepulling + HGH 
Fillers
8% bf


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Dec 9, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> he has asymmetrical between his two ramuses


Its not a big enough asymmetry to detract from his looks, no one has a perfectly symmetrical lower third, its just close to being symmetrical.


PubertyMaxxer said:


> Jaw Distractors + Facepulling + HGH
> Fillers
> 8% bf


Specifically what distraction osteogenesis are you getting? Im getting IMDO and MSDO personally, the main thing for me is jaw width, if I can get my jaw to be 95% or more of my zygo width, my lower third will begin to look chad ded srs. If I can actually get it to be as wide as my cheekbones, then im fucking cruising


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Dec 9, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Cavill mogs, anyhow how do you propose to get that jawline?


His gonial angle is too low imo


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Dec 9, 2019)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> His gonial angle is too low imo


Tf? his gonial angle is perfect, women constantly mire his jaw, its as good as it gets, he's got ramus length, mandible length, and jaw width


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Dec 9, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Tf? his gonial angle is perfect, women constantly mire his jaw, its as good as it gets, he's got ramus length, mandible length, and jaw width


His gonial angle is like 100

I prefer 120 bc it gives more a v shaped Jaw which I find more striking


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Dec 9, 2019)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> His gonial angle is like 100
> 
> I prefer 120 bc it gives more a v shaped Jaw which I find more striking


Its not so much about what we find striking as what women like, after all we are doing this to make ourselves more aesthetically pleasing to women. But both cavill's and that guy's jaw are top tier


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Dec 9, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Its not so much about what we find striking as what women like, after all we are doing this to make ourselves more aesthetically pleasing to women. But both cavill's and that guy's jaw are top tier


I think even women like 120 more than 100 ° gonial angles 

I heard girls in my class gossiping about a boy with 100 ° gonial calling him a canister head


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Dec 9, 2019)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> I think even women like 120 more than 100 ° gonial angles
> 
> I heard girls in my class gossiping about a boy with 100 ° gonial calling him a canister head


Peter Badenhop's lower third with extremely good angularity would be perfect.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 9, 2019)

@PubertyMaxxer stop coping you wont be 6.5 psl


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Dec 9, 2019)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> I think even women like 120 more than 100 ° gonial angles
> 
> I heard girls in my class gossiping about a boy with 100 ° gonial calling him a canister head


Canister head? Were his other features fucked, because with such a square jaw i dont see how you can lose unless your other features are fucked up


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Dec 9, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> @PubertyMaxxer stop coping you wont be 6.5 psl


Yes I would 
I'm in 5psl range right now


chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Canister head? Were his other features fucked, because with such a square jaw i dont see how you can lose unless your other features are fucked up


Square Jaw is inferior to V shaped Jaw like oprys


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 9, 2019)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Yes I would
> I'm in 5psl range right now


okay if you say so chief. very confident i see


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Dec 9, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> okay if you say so chief. very confident i see


Many people on here said I am 5 - 5.5 psl rn 

Ascending to 6.5 psl by getting a top tier lower third is realistic af


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 9, 2019)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Many people on here said I am 5 - 5.5 psl rn
> 
> Ascending to 6.5 psl by getting a top tier lower third is realistic af


its not about the numbers, but percentiles. psl follows standard deviation curve

"1.5 psl difference" between 5 and 6.5 is extremely different than like 4 and 5.5

going from 4 to 5.5 is very realistic while 5 to 6.5 is VERY unrealistic

for example i consider chad guy i know IRL 6.5 psl and he mogs everyone ever posted on psl forums, so like 6 is best ive seen i guess here.


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Dec 9, 2019)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Yes I would
> I'm in 5psl range right now
> 
> Square Jaw is inferior to V shaped Jaw like oprys



You're coping if you think square jaw isnt ideal, it always mogs, O pry isnt known for his jaw, he's known for his eyes. Cavill however, is renowned for his jaw


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Dec 9, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> You're coping if you think square jaw isnt ideal, it always mogs, O pry isnt known for his jaw, he's known for his eyes. Cavill however, is renowned for his jaw








Cope


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Dec 9, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> its not about the numbers, but percentiles. psl follows standard deviation curve
> 
> "1.5 psl difference" between 5 and 6.5 is extremely different than like 4 and 5.5
> 
> ...


Nahhh amnesia is probably a 6.5 and *IF *salludon isnt frauding or morphing (i feel like there's a good chance he is) he's also a 6.5.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Dec 9, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> its not about the numbers, but percentiles. psl follows standard deviation curve
> 
> "1.5 psl difference" between 5 and 6.5 is extremely different than like 4 and 5.5
> 
> ...


Jfl at your rating system


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Dec 9, 2019)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> View attachment 188355
> 
> 
> Cope


Yea again he isnt known for his jawline, he's known for his uber unique top tier eye area, believe me if you morph him to give a squarer wider jawline he'll be even more unmoggable than he currently is


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 9, 2019)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Jfl at your eating system


you probably didnt understand what i was talking about


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 9, 2019)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> View attachment 188355
> 
> 
> Cope


cope


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Dec 9, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Specifically what distraction osteogenesis are you getting? Im getting IMDO and MSDO personally, the main thing for me is jaw width, if I can get my jaw to be 95% or more of my zygo width, my lower third will begin to look chad ded srs. If I can actually get it to be as wide as my cheekbones, then im fucking cruising


Zygos should be wider than Jaw imo

I am getting transpalatal distractor for the maxilla and msdo combined with Facepuller ofc


----------



## ArabIncel (Dec 9, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> its not about the numbers, but percentiles. psl follows standard deviation curve
> 
> "1.5 psl difference" between 5 and 6.5 is extremely different than like 4 and 5.5
> 
> ...



does your boy mog my IRL 6.5 PSL Chad friend below?


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 9, 2019)

ArabIncel said:


> does your boy mog my IRL 6.5 PSL Chad friend below?


yes


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Dec 9, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> yes


does he though? I mean that guy has the bones and the fuckboy look about him that women love.


----------



## ArabIncel (Dec 9, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> yes



another thing the Chad I posted above is 6’4” lol


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 9, 2019)

ArabIncel said:


> another thing the Chad I posted above is 6’4” lol


my guy is like 6 feet and not the best frame so based on that he mogs him

but facially the guy i know mogs him


----------



## reptiles (Dec 9, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Cavill mogs, anyhow how do you propose to get that jawline?






Go ER ascend to heaven and hope allha or whomever you worship doesn't make you a sub 2 psl


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Dec 9, 2019)

ArabIncel said:


> does your boy mog my IRL 6.5 PSL Chad friend below?


@belnar93 mogs this try hard jfl


----------



## reptiles (Dec 9, 2019)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Jaw Distractors + Facepulling + HGH
> Fillers
> 8% bf





Jaw distractors?


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Dec 9, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Jaw distractors?


----------



## ArabIncel (Dec 9, 2019)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> @belnar93 mogs this try hard jfl



belnar is a good looking dude no doubt and his tinder experiments that I’ve ran prove it, but my friend above from the tinder experiments I ran on him he did slightly better than belnar. More pics of him:


----------



## reptiles (Dec 9, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Cavill mogs, anyhow how do you propose to get that jawline?












More symettric in this pic


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Dec 9, 2019)

ArabIncel said:


> belnar is a good looking dude no doubt and his tinder experiments that I’ve ran prove it, but my friend above from the tinder experiments I ran on him he did slightly better than belnar. More pics of him:


Looks low class to me


----------



## reptiles (Dec 9, 2019)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> View attachment 188380





That increases size of palate


----------



## ArabIncel (Dec 9, 2019)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Looks low class to me



still 6.25-6.5 PSL, plus he’s thugmaxxed AND 6’4”, could model with his god-tier lower third.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Dec 9, 2019)

reptiles said:


> That increases size of palate


Since its screwed into the maxilla it also expands the maxilla which also widens the Cheekbones 

Combined with Facepuller it should be a organic lefort 3


----------



## reptiles (Dec 9, 2019)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Since its screwed into the maxilla it also expands the maxilla which also widens the Cheekbones
> 
> Combined with Facepuller it should be a organic lefort 3





Fuark that sounds life fuel how do you make sure its up and forwards though


----------



## ArabIncel (Dec 9, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> my guy is like 6 feet and not the best frame so based on that he mogs him
> 
> but facially the guy i know mogs him



what would you facially rate my guy if your friend is 6.5?


----------



## forwardgrowth (Dec 9, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Its not a big enough asymmetry to detract from his looks, no one has a perfectly symmetrical lower third, its just close to being symmetrical.
> 
> Specifically what distraction osteogenesis are you getting? Im getting IMDO and MSDO personally, the main thing for me is jaw width, if I can get my jaw to be 95% or more of my zygo width, my lower third will begin to look chad ded srs. If I can actually get it to be as wide as my cheekbones, then im fucking cruising


jfl that results in zero harmony


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 9, 2019)

ArabIncel said:


> what would you facially rate my guy if your friend is 6.5?


idk id need to see him in motion etc. and from a lot of angles. just based on these pictures maybe like a 6

with his height etc. hes def chad tier overall if these pics arent too frauded

the guy i know has that chad compact midface, god tier lower third with hollow cheeks, zygos, orbitals etc all popping

he facially mogs the whole forum undoubtedly. i also know an other guy who mogs this guy so i guess that guy is around 7 psl


----------



## ArabIncel (Dec 9, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> idk id need to see him in motion etc. and from a lot of angles. just based on these pictures maybe like a 6
> 
> with his height etc. hes def chad tier overall if these pics arent too frauded
> 
> ...



there’s only one other guy I know whose about a 6, this one is actually a former male model.
Ofc everyone here will call him a horse lol but whatever


----------



## Kinko (Dec 9, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> @PubertyMaxxer stop coping you wont be 6.5 psl


Im over 6.5 psl?


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 9, 2019)

Kinko said:


> Im over 6.5 psl?
> 
> View attachment 188403


no


----------



## Kinko (Dec 9, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> no


In my country Is 2:47, im Just returned to a party. Im a God my Bro,u can t lie


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 9, 2019)

Kinko said:


> In my country Is 2:47, im Just returned to a party. Im a God my Bro,u can t lie


your skin and body is very good, but your bones, phenotype and harmony are not


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Dec 9, 2019)

Kinko said:


> Im over 6.5 psl?
> 
> View attachment 188403


Faggotcel


----------



## Kinko (Dec 9, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> your skin and body is very good, but your bones, phenotype and harmony are not












Its your dream be the gigachad kinko


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 9, 2019)

Kinko said:


> View attachment 188408
> View attachment 188409
> 
> 
> Its your dream be the gigachad kinko


i have better bones so no thanks, i dont want to be you


----------



## Kinko (Dec 9, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> i have better bones so no thanks, i dont want to be you


Kinko s cutting Bones are another world comparated to mine now,and u know this. When i post my ripped jaw u all call me larp


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 9, 2019)

Kinko said:


> Kinko s cutting Bones are another world comparated to mine now,and u know this. When i post my ripped jaw u all call me larp


ok good luck


----------



## Kinko (Dec 9, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> ok good luck


Chads don t Need luck,good luck Bro.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 9, 2019)

Kinko said:


> Chads don t Need luck,good luck Bro.


real chads dont need looksmaxxing forum


----------



## Kinko (Dec 9, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> real chads dont need looksmaxxing forum


Post chad Pic with 0 looksmaxing. I want to become a reedemer. If u r Rich u want to stop to gain Money or u want to double up Ur Moneys?


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 9, 2019)

Kinko said:


> Post chad Pic with 0 looksmaxing. I want to become a reedemer. If u r Rich u want to stop to gain Money or u want to double up Ur Moneys?


my definition of chad is different to yours

your face is not chad, its far from it (and you know it too)


----------



## Kinko (Dec 9, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> my definition of chad is different to yours
> 
> your face is not chad, its far from it (and you know it too)


So what s my psl for Ur opinion?


----------



## Sal123 (Dec 9, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> its not about the numbers, but percentiles. psl follows standard deviation curve
> 
> "1.5 psl difference" between 5 and 6.5 is extremely different than like 4 and 5.5
> 
> ...


I have the feeling I’m the ‘Chad’ You’re describing😊 sadly I can’t say the same for u


Sal123 said:


> I have the feeling I’m the ‘Chad’ You’re describing😊 sadly I can’t say the same for u


Maybe in the next life .


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 9, 2019)

I hope my jaw looks like that when I lose the weight. When I feel it it has a similar structure to that of the tiktok chad.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 9, 2019)

Sal123 said:


> I have the feeling I’m the ‘Chad’ You’re describing😊 sadly I can’t say the same for u


i have everything u ever wanted. ideal IPD, lower third and white skin



Kinko said:


> So what s my psl for Ur opinion?



maybe 5.5/8 face only. your phenotype and bone not that good, but your skin is very good so it boosts it


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Dec 9, 2019)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Jaw Distractors + Facepulling + HGH
> Fillers
> 8% bf


Looks quite easy


----------



## Zeta ascended (Dec 9, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> white skin


Can be achieved by megadosing glutathrone


----------



## spark (Dec 9, 2019)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> I think even women like 120 more than 100 ° gonial angles
> 
> I heard girls in my class gossiping about a boy with 100 ° gonial calling him a canister head


----------



## Sal123 (Dec 9, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> i have everything u ever wanted. ideal IPD, lower third and white skin
> 
> 
> 
> maybe 5.5/8 face only. your phenotype and bone not that good, but your skin is very good so it boosts it


Sir I don’t want white skin. Only better eyes


Zeta ascended said:


> Can be achieved by megadosing glutathrone


Casket ready


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 9, 2019)

Sal123 said:


> Sir I don’t want white skin


yes you do


----------



## Sal123 (Dec 9, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> yes you do


Nah , only get rid of hyperpigmentation. White skin is out of trend bro


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Dec 9, 2019)

Ideal lower third


----------



## LordGodcat (Dec 9, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> idk id need to see him in motion etc. and from a lot of angles. just based on these pictures maybe like a 6
> 
> with his height etc. hes def chad tier overall if these pics arent too frauded
> 
> ...



Do they mog this gigachad model I know?


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 9, 2019)

LordGodcat said:


> Do they mog this gigachad model I know?
> View attachment 188452
> View attachment 188453
> View attachment 188454
> ...


yes


----------



## LordGodcat (Dec 9, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> yes



What would you rate my guy PSL? That's crazy dude


----------



## Kinko (Dec 9, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> i have everything u ever wanted. ideal IPD, lower third and white skin
> 
> 
> 
> maybe 5.5/8 face only. your phenotype and bone not that good, but your skin is very good so it boosts it


U Mean face Bones or clavicles/waist? My skin in bulking Is not so good. God skin in cutting and when i go on the beach.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 9, 2019)

Kinko said:


> U Mean face Bones or clavicles/waist? My skin in bulking Is not so good. God skin in cutting and when i go on the beach.


face bones only


----------



## Kinko (Dec 9, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> face bones only


The astrosky psl?


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 9, 2019)

Kinko said:


> The astrosky psl?


5.5


----------



## Kinko (Dec 9, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> 5.5







Here i m near a cutting bones


----------



## weallburninhell (Dec 9, 2019)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Jaw Distractors + Facepulling + HGH
> Fillers
> 8% bf


What is jaw distractor?


Kinko said:


> View attachment 188488
> 
> Here i m near a cutting bones


what?


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Dec 9, 2019)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Yes I would
> I'm in 5psl range right now
> 
> Square Jaw is inferior to V shaped Jaw like oprys


Is his square or v shaped?


----------



## belnar93 (Dec 10, 2019)

ArabIncel said:


> does your boy mog my IRL 6.5 PSL Chad friend below?


He does mog me with lower third. but jesus so big fraud.


----------



## tincelw (Dec 10, 2019)




----------

